# Problems getting 3d mkv files to play as one picture on my new 3D TV!!??



## mrmotivator (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey does any one else here have problems getting the 3d settings to convert the top and bottom images on the screen to one. I have been playing half sbs mkv files through my WD media player on a new 47inch LG 3d tv????? Would love some advice if any one can help?!

- L


----------



## Law-II (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi

Details please

HDTV Model number required

Name of application you have used to create the mkv's and or convert them

What resolution are you using to create the mkv's and or convert them

nb: this will assist other members of the TPU community to help you

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## mrmotivator (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a LG 47" LED (LG47LW450U)

I have 1080P files  and they play perfectly but i cant get the picture to come together as one in the tv´s 3d settings. Is it the file tv´s also could it be i havent been using a hdmi cable just plain avi cables since my surround sound system wont take hdmi and the tv´s speakers are terrible lol.

Would love some help, thanks


----------



## mrmotivator (Apr 24, 2012)

Any help desperate to finely see some 3d films on the new tv?! Thank


----------

